# What makes a perfect Giant Homer?



## JuliePigeon (Sep 11, 2008)

I was just curious... what qualities would make up a perfect Giant Homer for show?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/standards/giant_homers/


----------



## JuliePigeon (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! This is very helpful.


----------

